# Manchester UK



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)

Mr Bricks said:


> Great architecture, but where´s all the people?


these were taken about 9.30 in the morning on a saturday,so unfortunetly theres not many people about and like jerv said its in the buisness quarter of town.If it was on any day between mon-fri they would have been completely different pitures.cheers anyway


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Very british..great pics! Do you have some in the snow? It would be cool to share.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)

Manchesters China town


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

haha I can see my work place


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me adding this, Everything Manc. From the Manchester forum, CBD and Town Hall.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Manchester has very beautiful classic buildings, i'd love to see more.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great urban pics!


----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Some more, yet again form the Manchester forums, I'm sorry for not knowing who took these.

From the Central Gallery roof.










The Northen quarter.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)

Not a problem butterfingers22.I don't mind any photos of Manchester,regardless of who puts them on.Thanks for them


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## butterfingers22 (Oct 12, 2008)

Everything Manc said:


> Not a problem butterfingers22.I don't mind any photos of Manchester,regardless of who puts them on.Thanks for them


Thanks . You've some fabulous pics, love that last one you posted in particular.

Here's some more, yet again taken from the Manchester forums.

The Northen Quarter.


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

c'est ville a l'aire crispé, aucune inspiration architecturale


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

LOVE IT!


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow - what a fantastic set of photos. Manchester looks brilliant in both the rain and the sun. Hope there's more.


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Great shots Everything Manc, Manchester has some beautiful old buildings its amazing the care and attention to detail that went into these older buildings, I like the gothic feel of some of them with spires and turrets, lovely!


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for your comments.It makes a change to the sun comming out in Manchester.Will post some more.Cheers


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

You can feel a great atmosphere on the streets, and I like the mix of old and new...


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice pic of Blackfriars House - a fine example of inter-war architecture. I like the buildings of Harry Fairhurst.


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Why all the hazard yellow high visibility jackets? They are just riding a bike.


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)

They were giving them out at the start of the ride for free and 20,000 people took up the offer.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Much, much better than I expected. Lot's of architectural gems too!


----------



## Everything Manc (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of Manchesters water ways

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864387372/][img]http://farm5.static.flickr

[IMG][url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4864386874/][img]http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4864386874_599e98f03c_z.jpg


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Manchester looks pretty good!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great city.....
beautiful old buildings and new modern buildings as well.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Never been to Manchester, but according to the pictures. This place is far superior to Birmingham


----------

